# I used to be a GNC Asst. Manager...



## JMRQ (Sep 29, 2010)

I like reading what you guys have to say about supplements and GNC and all of the online stores I knew nothing about until now... I had a bad car-accident that took me out of my position at GNC, but I really did enjoy being Asst. Manager... And now I do see GNC as blowing up the price real bad, but that's what you've gotta expect from a seller like them...

My job was pretty easy because my manager liked me a lot (I got a few blowjobs from her daugher hahaha...) and I was well-paid in this easy occupation where I got to bring my laptop each day and watch South Park episodes in the not-too-busy location... But I did get to learn a lot about supplements and the body...

My experiences with GNC are all positive, but they charge too much, so is there anything else to be said ???


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2010)

So you're saying it was a job where you received blowjobs and got to watch South Park? Plus received a discount on your protein and other supps? 

Nice.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


> So you're saying it was a job where you received blowjobs and got to watch South Park? Plus received a discount on your protein and other supps?
> 
> Nice.



The BJ's were completely separate I assure you, but I brought in my laptop almost every day and would just watch videos when I had the opportunity...

For what it's worth I was a very good employee though- I knew a lot about vitamins and was excellent with the customers, plus I knew all the little things about the job no problem...

And yes I received 30% off the marked price... 

But now I'm making more money and working at a side-table in the President's office at a company that employs over 200 people, so rock on !!!


----------



## LAM (Sep 29, 2010)

the GNC staff in my area are so pushy, I'll never go in one of them again.  they follow you around pushing various items.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 29, 2010)

LAM said:


> the GNC staff in my area are so pushy, I'll never go in one of them again.  they follow you around pushing various items.



I never did that, instead I relaxed behind the counter reading a magazine and listening to music...


----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> So you're saying it was a job where you received blowjobs and got to watch South Park? Plus received a discount on your protein and other supps?
> 
> Nice.



That's horrible. 

I would use their supplements if I got them cheap. They do have some good name brand name supplements there, and I'm not too sure the brand of supplements with their name of them are bad, just overpriced.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I would use their supplements if I got them cheap.



30% off of everything for GNC employees...


----------



## MyK (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/61182-working-gnc-part-time.html


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> 30% off of everything for GNC employees...



Nice. That actually makes them affordable. When I first started lifting I used to go there, but the only thing I got there was a multivitamin. Once in awhile you could actually get a somewhat descent deal, but it was rare.


----------



## pwloiacano (Oct 1, 2010)

My experience with GNC is that you have to walk in knowing exactly what you want to buy.  Sales reps can only be pushy if you allow them to be.
I always capitalize on sales and always get at least a 20% discount on whatever I buy.  I just ask for the discount and it is given to me.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

pwloiacano said:


> My experience with GNC is that you have to walk in knowing exactly what you want to buy.  Sales reps can only be pushy if you allow them to be.
> I always capitalize on sales and always get at least a 20% discount on whatever I buy.  I just ask for the discount and it is given to me.



Even with their 20% discount card a lot of their products are still overpriced.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 3, 2010)

When I go to a GNC and the employee starts off with being pushy and pointing me toward some of the hype products. I always tell them that I know what I'm after and that shuts them down.


----------

